# Catification/dogification project complete.... Munch approves



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

As some of you know, I have been busily building some furniture for my pets. Well, it's all done and installed now. And it's been so well received, that I lost two sleeping companions last night! 

So here's the pics.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks like this also has Pet Seal of Approval! Good job. 

Love the top of the bookcase shot!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah, you did a wonderful job! They all look very happy with your work!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, it looks great. And Munch...it's hilarious that he's testing out every single piece of furniture! Such a character.  Is the blue wall across from the door? 

Ok...I don't know your dogs - is that Boo next to Oliver? Such an adorable pic!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol thanks all. Yeah, they all seem to be pretty happy with it. 

Yes, Spirite, Boo is next to Oliver, Mouse is being camera shy lol. And there are two blue walls, that side wall, with the cat shelves on it, and the wall across from the window, with the door in it  the other two walls are white.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Very cool!  Munch looks like he's really enjoying it up there!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Every time I see him, he's in his "box" by the window. He slept in it last night, and has been in it all day lol. I think he likes it! And to think, it wasn't in my original plans lol


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Pretty impressive DIY! Munch and crew look happy!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

That first shot of all four of them is hilarious! Look at those two dogs in the box sitting at attention. Love it.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, well done! It looks great and the fur family all look happy with this too.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'Hmm. Fun stuff to jump on...covered by this funny-looking moss...hello, sunshine!


----------

